# NFS-Carbon: How TO Drift: Which Keys To Use ?



## Manoj (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Friends,

Few days ago i installed NFS Carbon on my pc,

but i could not drift properly,

plzzzzzzzzzz let me know how to drift ? which key combinations should be used ?? How to score by hitting X20 ???

waiting for reply from u all gamerz

regards,
Manoj.


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 16, 2007)

its not very though while on turnin take help of handbrake just press and leave will be difficult if u have never drift b4 try 2 control at the corners make sure tht teh back side of car dosent hit the wall.............well if ur have have gamepad than it will be very easy...........well i suggest u to practice it will not drop down ur money but will make u perfect coz whn i was drifting for the 1st time i thought i will never make it but its very easy with gamepad so keep practisin' and u will become a good drifter........enjoy


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2007)

go fast into the turn ... leave the acceleration hit the hand brake turn hard and keep accelerating as required


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 16, 2007)

are you guys talking of Drifting in free roam?

coz in Drift Racing, you dont need to use hand brake..., the car drifts easily.( EA's drift physics)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 16, 2007)

^+1
I dont use handbrake


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2007)

i do sometimes


----------



## faraaz (Aug 16, 2007)

Handbrake is only for slowpokes. And the faster you go the more points you get.

I don't play the closed circuit drifts, because any autistic monkey can do them. But canyon drifts are the only reason I bought this crap game in the first place.

ANYWAY, as for how to drift? Simple rule...driving line is EVERYTHING! If you stray from the ideal perfect optimum (u get the point) driving line...you WILL crash eventually, and even if you don't you will get a few hundred points instead of a hundred thousand...

Everything else revolves around maintaining the driving line at the highest speed possible. Learn the track, learn how much you can push the car, and then just PASTE your way through the track while not crashing...and that's all there is to it.

I've managed to score 1.7 million points in a SINGLE drift with this so I know it works!


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 17, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I've managed to score 1.7 million points in a SINGLE drift with this so I know it works!




what u must be kidding man ??????????? thts awesome.............


----------



## faraaz (Aug 17, 2007)

Not really...my brother's done 2.5 million in a single drift...he kept on going but the track got over .

Check out the other NFS thread in this forum, I put up a screen shot of 1.3 million in a single drift. The 1.7 million screenshot I'm not able to find. I think I didn't back it up while formatting and re-installing Windows and then doing the same on Ubuntu...


----------

